# عايزة تحرقي دم اي شاب ادخلي بسرعة



## mora22 (26 يونيو 2010)

عايزة تخنقى واحد على النت

اذا قالك ممكن نتعرف؟؟؟قوليله:آسفى معنديش وقت..

اذا قالك:طيب داخله ليه النت مدام معندكيش وقت؟؟؟قوليله:عشان اتفرج
على هبل الشباب الى زيك..

اذا كلمك واحمد منهم برايفت لا تردى بسرعة يعنى بين رد ورد مشوار ربع ساعة كدة ههههههه

اذا قالك ايه رأيك بالشات؟؟قوليله:يجنن بس مشكلتى انى مش بحبه

********

لو قابلك شاب فى السوق

اذا مريتى جنب واحمد منهم بصى لجزمته واضحكى 

اذا دخلتى محل انتى وصحبتك محل وفيه شباب قولى:ياربى
ايه المحل البايخ الى مفهوش حاجة تستاهل نشتريها وتعمدى يسمعوكى...

اذا ركبيتى انتى وصحبتك الاسانسير ومعاكم شاب طلعى برفن من شنطتك
ورشيه بالاسانسير وقولى ايه التمة دىوايه الريحة البايخة دى

اذا تعمد واحد منهم يكون قريب منك بالسوق وبقى يبصلك بأعجاب سيبه لغايت ما يغير
وشه وبعدين اعملى نفسك بتتكلمى فى الموبايل قولى:
اهلا يا تامر انت فين يحياتى انت مش هتعدى عليا النهاردة فى البيت عايزة
اقولك عن قصة قرد اليوم شفته انا وصحبتى نوره فى السوق وانتو وقتها فى السوق


فى الشارع لما تقف سيارتكم جنب سيارة واحد منهم عند الاشارة الحمرا اول ما يقف
سواقكم اعطى ظهرك للشباك

اذا جيتى تعدى الشارع وانتى ماشيه وواحد وقف منهم يعنى عامل عنده زووق يعنى
وخلاكى تعدى متعديش من قدامه وسيبه وروحى عدى من ورا السيارة

انتى كدة هتحرقى دم اى شاب 
اى خدمة احرقوا دمهم (دة لسة التقيل جاى)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ ​ ​


----------



## جيلان (26 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه ايه الغِل ده*


----------



## dodoz (26 يونيو 2010)

_ههههههههه_
_مييرسى لييكى _
_ونعم النصايح_
_جااارى التنفيذ_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يونيو 2010)

اذا كلمك واحمد منهم برايفت لا تردى بسرعة يعنى بين رد ورد  مشوار ربع ساعة كدة ههههههه
​
لو قابلك شاب فى السوق

اذا مريتى جنب واحمد منهم بصى لجزمته واضحكى

*ولعيهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

فاكرين احنا هنسكت 
دا انتوا غلابه والله  هههههههه 
لكل فعل رد فعل مساوى له فى المقدلر ومضاد له فى الاتجاه
ع العموم شكرا
وربنا يزيد من امثالك يا مورا
*
​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2010)

mora22

كلام جميل تشكري عليه

الرب يبارك فيكِ..

هههههههههههههه


----------



## mora22 (27 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ايه الغِل ده*


اى خدمه يا جيجى ولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه ههههههه


----------



## mora22 (27 يونيو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ههههههههه_
> _مييرسى لييكى _
> _ونعم النصايح_
> _جااارى التنفيذ_​


ميرسى لمرورك وهحط المزيد علشان تنفذى بدقه ههههههههه


----------



## mora22 (27 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


ميرسى لمروك يا روكا نورتى


----------



## mora22 (27 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> اذا كلمك واحمد منهم برايفت لا تردى بسرعة يعنى بين رد ورد  مشوار ربع ساعة كدة ههههههه
> ​
> لو قابلك شاب فى السوق
> 
> ...


اعمل حسابك يا مينا اول ما اشوفك هبص على جذمتك ههههههههههههه


----------



## mora22 (27 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> mora22
> 
> كلام جميل تشكري عليه
> 
> ...


ميرسى كليمو لمروك احنا نحب نخدم


----------



## zama (27 يونيو 2010)

بس دى هتكون قلة ذوق من البنت !!

أنا لو لقيت بنت عاملتنى بطريقة مش حلوة و أنا مش غلطان هغسلها بالكلام ..

إياك هسيب حقى ..

دا أنتوا طيبين أوووووووووى ..


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 يونيو 2010)

> اذا كلمك واحمد منهم برايفت لا تردى بسرعة يعنى بين رد ورد مشوار ربع ساعة كدة ههههههه





> اذا مريتى جنب واحمد منهم بصى لجزمته واضحكى


*طيب حرقة دم بحرقة دم*
*يظهر أن أحمد مأثر عليكى جامد*
*شكل احمد كده سره باتع ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Nemo (27 يونيو 2010)

دا حرق دم بجد 
دا انا دمى اتحرق وانا بقراه اومال ساعة التنفيذ هنعمل ايه ؟؟؟ ههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليكى يا مورا تعيشى وتحرقى هههههههههه


----------



## back_2_zero (27 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
لا جامد 
طول عمرهم اصلا البنات جامدين 
مش ساهلين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يونيو 2010)

*يابنتي مبقاش ياكل معانا الكلام ده*

*مش احنا اللي دمنا يتحرق منكم*

*ده احنا اللي نعرف نغيظكم ونحرق دمكم*

*كان غيرك اشطر يا مورا*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

روعة يا مورا 
بس السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسة 
هما الشباب عندهم دم اصلا لنحرقة لهم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

*بتلعبي في عداد عمرك يا ايمي*


*احترسي من الرجال*​


----------



## Twin (27 يونيو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> انتى كدة هتحرقى دم اى شاب اى خدمة احرقوا دمهم (دة لسة التقيل جاى)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ده أكيد لو كانت البنت وصحبتها حلوين :smile02*
*ممكن نعديها ونقول تقل بهبل وفي الأخر هتعنس*

*أما لو وحشة نعمل أيه نلملها تبرعات يعني :gy0000:*

*علي فكرة ده ال جايب البنات لورا ونسبة العنوسة ذادت *
*الفشخره الكذابة *​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتلعبي في عداد عمرك يا ايمي*​
> 
> 
> 
> *احترسي من الرجال*​


 






هية الغلاسة عندى حصرية 

لانك الغالى مايكل كوكو 

بقول 

هما فين الرجالة كلكم اخواتنا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


معلش يا مورا النقار مع بعض الغاليين مزاج زى النسكافية كدة 

لو تضايقتى بلغينى الغى المداخلة 

مش هشتت ليكى موضوعك بجد موضوع لذيذ وعجبنى 
بس سمعات للاخرين مش سامحة لى بالتقييم 


هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (27 يونيو 2010)

*لع مش احنا اللي يحصل معانا الكلام ده *

*ههههههه*

*الأسف الموضوع ده فشل مع شباب اليومين دول *​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يونيو 2010)

*بصراحه انا مش بحب احرق دم حد لا شاب بقى ولا بنت هههههههههه*

*بس يعني باعتقادي ان افضل طريقه لحرق دم اي حد مهما كان هي التجاهل*

*تجاهله بالكامل بكلامك ومشاعره واستعراضاته *

*مجرد التجاهل بيحسس الواحد بعدم اهميته وان ملوش اي معنى او قيمه عند الناس اللي بتتجاهله*


*شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع وعارفه عندهم حق ده اي موقف من دول *

*مش بس يحرق الدم لا ده يروح فيه رقاب ههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هية الغلاسة عندى حصرية
> 
> لانك الغالى مايكل كوكو
> 
> ...




*عارف يا ايمي ومجرب كتير

بس ابعدي عن الرجاله

عشان تنضمي لحزب الاغلبيه قريب

والا الموضوع ده هيتملي دم  بناتي 30:​*


----------



## *koki* (28 يونيو 2010)

حاجه كويسه خالص
شكراااااا
الرب يباركك
صلى من اجل ضعفى


----------



## nermeen1 (28 يونيو 2010)

جارى تنفيذ النصائح


----------



## mora22 (28 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> بس دى هتكون قلة ذوق من البنت !!
> 
> أنا لو لقيت بنت عاملتنى بطريقة مش حلوة و أنا مش غلطان هغسلها بالكلام ..
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه دمك اتحرق 
تغسل  مين هو انتوا تعرفوا تغسلوا كوبايه
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## mora22 (28 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *طيب حرقة دم بحرقة دم*
> *يظهر أن أحمد مأثر عليكى جامد*
> *شكل احمد كده سره باتع ههههههههههههههه*


:12f616~137::12f616~137:ولا 100 واحد منكم يقدر ههههههههه


----------



## mora22 (28 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> دا حرق دم بجد
> دا انا دمى اتحرق وانا بقراه اومال ساعة التنفيذ هنعمل ايه ؟؟؟ ههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا مورا تعيشى وتحرقى هههههههههه


اى خدمه يا نيموا احنا تحت الخدمه 
شكرا لمرورك منور الموضوع


----------



## mora22 (28 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا جامد
> طول عمرهم اصلا البنات جامدين
> مش ساهلين


طبعااااااااااااااا دول كيدهن عظيم ههههههههههه


----------



## mora22 (28 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يابنتي مبقاش ياكل معانا الكلام ده*
> 
> *مش احنا اللي دمنا يتحرق منكم*
> 
> ...


طب يلا وراينا مواضيعك ورينا شطارتك:12f616~137:


----------



## mora22 (28 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه :12f616~137::12f616~137::12f616~137:شكرااااااااااااااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه تجننى يامورا ايه الجمال دا يلا خليهم يفرقعوا ههههههههههه


----------



## mora22 (29 يونيو 2010)

اى خدمه يا توتا ولسه ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mora22 (29 يونيو 2010)

Twin قال:


> *ده أكيد لو كانت البنت وصحبتها حلوين :smile02*
> *ممكن نعديها ونقول تقل بهبل وفي الأخر هتعنس*
> 
> *أما لو وحشة نعمل أيه نلملها تبرعات يعني :gy0000:*
> ...


وايه يعنى نعنس هما اللى اتجوزوا خد ايه المهم نحرق دمكم فى الحالتين:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## mora22 (29 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *لع مش احنا اللي يحصل معانا الكلام ده *
> 
> *ههههههه*
> 
> *الأسف الموضوع ده فشل مع شباب اليومين دول *​


لع دول شباب اليومين دول بيتحرق دمهم بسهوله


----------



## mora22 (29 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه انا مش بحب احرق دم حد لا شاب بقى ولا بنت هههههههههه*
> 
> *بس يعني باعتقادي ان افضل طريقه لحرق دم اي حد مهما كان هي التجاهل*
> 
> ...


كلامك جميل جداااا فعلا التجاهل عموما يحرق الدم شكرا لمرورك


----------



## mora22 (29 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> حاجه كويسه خالص
> شكراااااا
> الرب يباركك
> صلى من اجل ضعفى


شكرا لمرورك كوكى


----------



## mora22 (29 يونيو 2010)

nermeen1 قال:


> جارى تنفيذ النصائح


وسوف ناتيكم بما هو جديد هههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 يونيو 2010)

*لا حول الله *

*دة مرض بأة ؟*​


----------



## mora22 (3 يوليو 2010)

لا يا كيرلس مش مرض شكلك دمك اتحرق


----------

